# Automobile Driving Question



## grotton (Apr 20, 2012)

I am a US citizen. My partner is Mexican. He has a Washington state valid license to drive. We would like to bring our Washington plated car to Mexico to transport us, dog, etc. but wonder if he will have a problem as a Mexican citizen driving it in Mexico. Again, he can show a Washington DL but is a Mexican citizen. Has anyone dealt with this? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Might ask your Mexican Insurance company ... but I've heard only people with the same visa status as the owner


----------



## El Blanco Sol (Feb 5, 2012)

*Driving in Mexico*



grotton said:


> I am a US citizen. My partner is Mexican. He has a Washington state valid license to drive. We would like to bring our Washington plated car to Mexico to transport us, dog, etc. but wonder if he will have a problem as a Mexican citizen driving it in Mexico. Again, he can show a Washington DL but is a Mexican citizen. Has anyone dealt with this?
> Thanks in advance.


I am an American and my wife is from Mexico, but resided in the US for 10 years. We have our driving licenses from the US. She does not have a Mexican license but uses her US license in Mexico without any problems. She has been stopped by the police on occasion and has not had a problem showing her US license. A word of caution concerning the car; make sure you have a valid car permit. We have been stopped on numerous occasions by the local police and Federales to make sure the car is properly registered. Carry all of the papers with you as they will question whether the windshield permit sticker is actually valid. Other than that,your license is good to go in Mexico. Hope this helps.


----------

